# should i?



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

should i get another shepherd? a male? or should i get another dog? i just cant figure out what i want


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

shilorio said:


> should i get another shepherd? a male? or should i get another dog? i just cant figure out what i want


since you don't know what you want I'd say its not a good idea to get another dog. It looks like you still have your hands full with one puppy and then you also have other dogs in the house. I think you should focus on this puppy and then when you are more settled think about adding another.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im not thinking on adding soon.. its going to be in a year or so, but i want to find a breeder ya know? so i can get to know one and stay in touch but idk


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Collies are wonderful I had one when I was younger but my mom and dad have a sheltie. And shar peis are AWSOME. I have one he's so so I dunno neat he will be 2 the end of december. Any **** hound. There are over 400 breeds out their and many many many to choose from. I under stand that its not easy to pick. I want a book called the complete enclipidia of dogs (sp?) It is suppsed to have all known breeds in the world but its not cheap  but on the brite side I have one that has around 200(give or take ) breeds.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like GSD's, Dobermans and English Mastiffs.

I would get something that is similar in size and has a similar energy level as a GSD though.

ACD, Aussie, another GSD, Rhodesian Ridgeback, GSP, something along those lines.

I think you should get a huge dog breed book and the ones that seem to appeal to you do research on them and see which one suits you best.

Good luck


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Lately I'm really attracted to the giant breeds ...newfs and leonbergers...the down side is the grooming so can't imagine myself with one plus have my hands full with the 2 that I have and they all wouldn't fit in the van...well maybe they would...ok I'm stopping


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

holland said:


> Lately I'm really attracted to the giant breeds ...newfs and leonbergers...the down side is the grooming so can't imagine myself with one plus have my hands full with the 2 that I have and they all wouldn't fit in the van...well maybe they would...ok I'm stopping


Great news you are planning and looking ahead for your next dog. I know I like a 5 year spread between my dogs. That way there's never any issues or problems with training, socializing, dog classes and $$$$. Got one 'practically perfect' before adding the next.

If you are going with those larger breeds be SUPER careful with your research and finding a great breeder. They are like our GSD's full of genetic health issues, so you need to get an educated and informed breeder that really knows what they are doing to get those issues OUT of their lines.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah i have recently been looking at some great breders!! i am stuckbetween a few breeds thoiugh
Gsd of corse!
border collies
doberman
pitbull
greatdane
and carine terriers

I just love em all so much!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great Danes only live 7-9 years.

I contacted alot of Doberman breeders and *ALL* of them said that because I have a male GSD I would *have* to get a female Doberman. Some of them told me that if I wanted a male they would not sell a puppy to me. You have to get the opposite sex.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I love dobes too I have always wanted a White one I seen one in dog fancy and OMG that dog looked so beautiful.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Me and my SO have are in the same boat. We want to add another dog, but we're not fully sure, and we don't even know what breed to get!! We would like to get one in the next year, or so... and it would have to be able to keep up to Sigurd...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

shilorio said:


> yeah i have recently been looking at some great breders!! i am stuckbetween a few breeds thoiugh
> Gsd of corse!
> border collies
> doberman
> ...




I absolutely ADORE my Cairn Terrier, personality plus, this is one fun, happy dog, nothing foofy about them either, just a great little dog.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, Shilio,,,, Tony, Tony, Tony, Tony. I just didn't want you to forget about him. We will be at Edmonds, Thursday. He is a swimming machine when we go to Marymoor. Keep in mind males are a little more work than Shilio is, believe me Tony is a handful especially when pits attack.

Boxers are cool so are American bull dogs. But none heve the charm of you know who.

I am going to sandpoint on Monday and I sure hope they are done with all the upgrades.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Whatever breed you decide on, check Craigslist and the shelters--many owners are being forced to move into apartments and are giving up their dogs !


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh i know!! i love the breed cane corso, i just wish they wouldnt crop the ears or tales they are wonderfull dogs!!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi there!

I agree with the breeders, for several reasons. 1- Male and female pairings just seem to work better. Same-sex dogs in the same house often (but obviously not always) have dominance/aggression issues, unless one is very submissive naturally. If your current male is still a pup, his personality hasn't 'rounded out' yet, and would be hard to judge. Female is the safer bet. 2-Males and females tend to have different health issues, (plus breed-by-breed have tendencies too) Its not a deal-breaker, but I tend to try to go with the odds that I won't have 2 animals with the same health issues...tho again thats an odds thing and by no means a guarantee.

Another thing to consider, do you rent or own your home? Many landlords, and home owner/renter insurance companies, refuse to insure and/or will cancel your policy/lease if you own a Pit Bull Terrier, Doberman, Rottie, Akita etc. Mastiff's aren't generally on "the list" nor are many of the giant breeds. Just the ones that are 'known to be aggressive" (ie: their owners want aggressive dogs and purchase them to encourage the tendancy, don't even get me started....)

Happy Puppy Hunting!


----------

